# Hotmail storage space



## hkgant

How do I check how much space Hotmail allows me to use for my account?


----------



## sshaggy

I think hotmail has a 5 GB storage for email.


----------



## hkgant

*Thanks*

Thanks for that. It does. I just found out on Wikipedia.


----------



## TFT

Slightly off topic but it was only 4 years ago when 



> The domino effect Google started in April by announcing plans for a free e-mail service with 1GB of inbox storage continues, with Microsoft promising on Wednesday to boost Hotmail inbox capacity to 250MB from the current 2MB.



Imagine 2MB today


----------



## Washrag

TFT said:


> Slightly off topic but it was only 4 years ago when
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine 2MB today



Hotmail was just asking for it.


----------



## gamerman4

I've actually had the same e-mail account that long as well.... I remember the 2MB limit.


----------



## chrisalv14

talkin about hotmail. as its free now to use and sign up to! did people have to _*pay*_ in the past to use or have more storage on their hotmail account??


----------



## hkgant

*Yeah*

Yeah they did have to pay for more space than 2 megs. Yeah I remember those days. 2MB sounds absolutely laughable now. I think I do remember doing a lot of deleting back then.


----------

